

If University of California offers online degrees, can it keep its rep? - grellas
http://www.usatoday.com/news/education/2010-08-04-university-california-online_N.htm

======
ghurlman
As a student that rarely interacted with professors/TAs as an undergrad,
received assignments via email/web, and submitted my work via the same way - I
fail to see why the fact I did so from an on-campus dorm room is so much
better than doing so from a bedroom or office across the country.

Anti-plagiarism analytic software is light years ahead of what it was 10 years
ago; the only real issue I can think of is that of the timed exam, though
there should be a proper solution for that at this point - I just haven't seen
it yet.

